# DRI--Does Diamond Have a Phobia for Couch Pillows?



## bobpark56 (Aug 21, 2011)

We stayed at San Luis Bay Inn last week...no pillows on the couch. Today, we checked in to the Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort...again, no couch pillows. Is this the standard for Diamond resorts?


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 22, 2011)

OK, you made me have to look at our past pictures. 

Villa's De Santa Fe - no couch pillows
Suites at Fall Creek standard unit - no couch pillows
Suites at Fall Creek Deluxe unit - had couch pillows
Polo Towers Villa's - had couch pillows (pics from 2004)
Polo Towers Suite's (pre-refurbishment) - no couch pillows (1999 album)

Personally, I typically toss couch pillows into a corner somewhere. I rarely feel the need to use them and they only get in the way. Needless to say I've never thought about them.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 26, 2011)

Couch pillows? I could not care less about this.


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 26, 2011)

Okay, I am skeeved out enough by hotel/timeshare couches (I lived in hotels for five years, I know too well what *I* did!).  Couch pillows?! I do not want to know what people do with them and I most certainly do not want to touch them!


----------

